# Hi All! Newbie here!



## 3FVape (11/6/15)

My friends,nice to meet you all!
Hi, this is Gina .And I’m happy to join this big family. If you have any questions on xxxx, please contact me without hesitation. It’s my pleasure to help you solve your problems.

Any things from you are welcome.

Thanks

Have a nice day!


----------



## zadiac (11/6/15)

Hi Gina. Welcome to Ecigssa!


----------



## moonunit (11/6/15)

@Gina welcome, actually placed an order with 3fvape the other day, hope it arrives quickly


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

Hi @Gina 

In order to do business on this forum you will need to register as a vendor. 

Please send @Gizmo a PM to get started.

Also have a look at this thread for more information.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (11/6/15)

您好吉娜。很高兴有你作为这个论坛的一部分。


----------



## Marzuq (11/6/15)

Gina said:


> My friends,nice to meet you all!
> Hi, this is Gina from 3fvape.And I’m happy to join this big family. If you have any questions on 3fvape, please contact me without hesitation. It’s my pleasure to help you solve your problems.
> 
> Any things from you are welcome.
> ...



hello and welcome @Gina 
Unfortunately no marketing or promoting of businesses are allowed in any threads outside of the vendors sub-forum.
If you wish to become a supporting vendor please do not hesitate to contact @Gizmo in this regard or alternatively ask one of the mods or admins to assist you in getting the sign up process going.


----------



## 3FVape (12/6/15)

I have contacted @Gizmo to apply for vendor. Thanks all of you! @Marzuq, @zadiac, @Riddle, @free3dom, @moonunit 


@moonunit If you have any problem on your order, feel free to contact me please.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (12/6/15)

Gina said:


> I have contacted @Gizmo to apply for vendor. Thanks all of you! @Marzuq, @zadiac, @Riddle, @free3dom, @moonunit
> 
> 
> @moonunit If you have any problem on your order, feel free to contact me please.



awesome @Gina 
we look forward to having you join the vendor family on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3FVape (15/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Hi Gina. Welcome to Ecigssa!


Thank you!


----------



## 3FVape (18/6/15)

Hi, all, I had contact Gimzo and paid for a vendor and waiting for the result from Gimzo. Now I have a question, if I have a subforum here? And can I post other subforum if users have a question on 3fvape or our item? @devdev, @Marzuq, @zadiac, @Riddle, @free3dom, @moonunit


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

Gina said:


> Hi, all, I had contact Gimzo and paid for a vendor and waiting for the result from Gimzo. Now I have a question, if I have a subforum here? And can I post other subforum if users have a question on 3fvape or our item? @devdev, @Marzuq, @zadiac, @Riddle, @free3dom, @moonunit



Hi @Gina 
Welcome to the forum
@Gizmo should set up your sub-forum soon and once its done you can go and post all your posts there relating to your vaping business. 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/6/15)

Gina said:


> Hi, all, I had contact Gimzo and paid for a vendor and waiting for the result from Gimzo. Now I have a question, if I have a subforum here? And can I post other subforum if users have a question on 3fvape or our item? @devdev, @Marzuq, @zadiac, @Riddle, @free3dom, @moonunit



@Gina you can post anything you would like within your sub-forum. Additionally there is a 'who has stock' section where members who are looking for responses from vendors will post requests. You can respond in those threads as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3FVape (19/6/15)

Hi,all Welcome to my subforum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/3fvape/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

